# what color is your frogs tongue?



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was watching my azureus eat earlier and was thinking Im not sure what color his tongue is I got him last august and I think his tongue is black but he eats so fast its a blur to me LOL kinda dumb but just wondering. So, what color is your frog's tongue? thanks for any posts


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I have a pair of ancons and there tongues are both black but my leuc's is a sandy white color and its really cool!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My older brother is into cinematography and came down from Salt Lake with his Red camera to film some of my cobalts and leucs eating. He filmed it at around 124 frames per second (which I suppose when played back is approximately five times slower than real time) sticking out their tongues. Also a really cool shot of one of my cobalts doing the toe tapping. Maybe in the next few days I can post some of those shots on YouTube and provide a link so you can judge for yourself what color my frogs' tongues are


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh please do that! That would be an amazing video to see.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I say purple


----------

